# Google's Shopping Function To No Longer Carry Guns, Knifes And Ammo !



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Why I have a love/hate relationship with Google, and it's getting more hateful all the time.









"Google has now changed its policy so that "guns, ammunition and knives" do not show up in Google Shopping results."










http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/articles/2012/google-adopts-anti-gun-policy.aspx


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Why no knives? That doesn't make sense. I can see guns and ammo, since they have legal restrictions in many states, but knives? Comon!


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Why no knives? That doesn't make sense. I can see guns and ammo, since they have legal restrictions in many states, but knives? Comon!


I agree Aaron, I don't like the gun restrictions, but I understand your point, however the knifes?? I wouldn't have pointed it out if it was just guns. If you were to search slingshot ammo, would it not give shopping results because of the word "ammo", leading to the question, "Will they eventually throw slingshots, bows, blow guns etc under that restriction?"

As far as laws St. Louis, where I live, there are no sales of slingshots, parts ammo. You may not make, gift or loan one either. Not kidding. I can not have stuff shipped here. I had replacement bands from Trumark shipped to my sister in the suburbs. I can own one though. St. Louis is the only city in Missouri with that restriction, some states have similar or tougher restrictions, and many states have one or more cities with similar law. That is why I worry it will eventually include our beloved catapults.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

google has fully gone pc . this is upsetting for businesses, theyve been denied the right to do/have a business . this is anti-capitalism . guess the whole industry is gonna have to come up with an alternative wording for thier products . far as slingshots are concerned- over here in california apparently one or both of the trumark tapered red bands or the tan (?) ones are either unshipable or banned . but yet they are sold in our local sporting goods store . im tired so ill stop now before i make no sense or get all my facts or info wrong .


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Imperial said:


> guess the whole industry is gonna have to come up with an alternative wording for thier products .


No they won't, just buy ur ammo somewhere else. I've never used google shopping as I use xxDollarBillxx for ammo and the odd round or two from ebay.

I don't think the slingshot community is hinged on google shopping


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Last time I checked, xxDollarBillxx doesn't sell Speer .223 55gr hollow points or ADI 2207 powder


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm when is this in effect? I get shopping results just fine.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Hmm when is this in effect? I get shopping results just fine.


Google Shopping or just results from other shops when searching ?


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Hmm when is this in effect? I get shopping results just fine.


Google Shopping or just results from other shops when searching ?
[/quote]

If I remember from the article correctly it doesn't start 'til next week, not sure though.

@ all buns glazing:
"I don't think the slingshot community is hinged on google shopping







"
Point well taken, I was also thinking about it from a vendor perspective, I don't know if any of the vendors here of SSF rely on sales produced by Google Shopping results, but some catty makers or custom knife makers somewhere may.

It's also just the trend of this kind of thing that makes me cross.







Bank of America recently told a large gun maker to move their accounts elsewhere because they no longer wanted to do business with makers of guns and ammo.









At this rate I figure in a couple of years I'll have to take a lie detector test and be quizzed at the check out of the Dollar Store as to why I have purchased so many marbles!!

I'm not paranoid, I just have a heightened sense of awareness!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is disappointing. I always search google shopping when looking for stuff. I just hope Amazon doesn't follow.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Why no knives? That doesn't make sense. I can see guns and ammo, since they have legal restrictions in many states, but knives? Comon!


Knives are regulated in some states.

I live in NY State. I cannot order throwing knives. I can order a chainsaw or a razorsharp 10" chef's knife or a 48" long katana or a throwing ax/hatchet...but no throwing knives. Other restrictions on edged weapons as well.

Google, FaceBook, Twitter, eBay, PayPal etc sneak into our lives and bury any competition. When they have no competition, they tighten the noose...kinda like US government.

Remember that income tax was supposed to be a temporary measure to fund the Civil War. It came and went a couple of times and was deemed UNCONSTITUTIONAL by the Supreme Court of the US in 1895. A bunch of rich people brought it back in time for WWI and made it a permanent fixture....only after they figured out how to avoid paying it them selves.


----------

